# "Profesionelles" Spielen... Wie, Wo, Wann, Was?



## CyberLotus (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Community, 

ich wil jetzt kein "welches Spiel soll ich spielen" Thread losbrechen.

Ich habe einfach nur mal lust in einem Spiel "wirklich" gut zu werden.

Warum ich DESWEGEN nen Thread eröffne???

Naja, als der ganze "Wettkampfgedanke" ist m.M.n. mit CS losgebrochen, aber damit noch anzufangen, wäre quatsch,ggn die ganzen GoSu´s habe ich eh keine Chance.

CS:S anzufangen habe ich mir kurz überlegt, allerdings ist auch das schon lage draussen, CS GO kommt auchbald.

Für Call of Duty muss man (finde ich) nicht gut sein, nebenbei spiele ich auf dem PC, das heißt auf dei ganzen Main tuniere komm ich *OHNE* Xbox sowie so nicht.
Warum ich es anspreche??? Weil MW1, 2 und 3 die PC Spiele sind, die ich wirklich viel gespielt habe.

Starcraft 2 habe ich, macht auch Spaß, aber ich bin echt erbermlich, und ich weiß nicht, ob mein Ehrgeiz dazu reicht. Ich spiele eh eher Shooter.

LoL und DotA finde ich auch cool, aber ich habe City of Tempest (ne Art LoL mod in Starcraft 2) gespielt, und bin auch darin erbährmlich.


Wenn mir also jmd. nen Spiel empfehlen kann, das "Profesionell" gespielt wird, möglichst nen Shooter ist und auch noch ne Zeit lang Aktuell ist, immer her damit. 



mfG CL


----------



## Sasori (20. Januar 2012)

Red Ochestra 2

Es ist sehr schwer, meistens nur pros drinnen, die aber bezwingbar sind. Jedenfalls ist es nciht so wie in CoD ja um ecke renn auf freien feld latsch alle nieder belzen weil man imba ist weil man ne Waffe hat.

Da ist taktik erforderlich, bist du auf einem Freien feld und noch nicht Tod, hast du Glück.


----------



## CyberLotus (20. Januar 2012)

mhh... Wird das auch ESL, und auf größeren Lans gespielt?


----------



## Kotor (20. Januar 2012)

Team Fortress 2 !

Hab netto 20 Tage meines Lebens damit verbracht

- gratis
- fun
- teamwork ist gefragt
- mit Teamspeak und deinen Freunden wird man ziemlich schnell, ziemlich gut (bzw. sogar überlegen)


----------



## Ahab (20. Januar 2012)

Wie alt bist du denn wenn man fragen darf? ^^ Mit CS anzufangen ist Quatsch, wenn man bereits über 20 ist. Ansonsten ist es für mich eines der letzten gespielten Spiele, das man wirklich als Sport bezeichnen kann. Wenn du da richtig gut drin wirst (bis dahin ist es sicher ein langer Weg...), dann bist du *wirklich* gut. Allein die Maps genau zu kennen, welche Waffen es wert sind, gekauft (!?) zu werden, mit dem Geld, das man sich Runde für Runde erspielt (!). 

Das Spiel hat vieles, was es nie wieder gab.  Und CS wird eigentlich immer gespielt.  TF2 ist aber auf jeden Fall auch einen Blick wert!


----------



## CyberLotus (20. Januar 2012)

AHAB, ich habe dich schon bei Steam  OK, das klingt jetzt *******, ich bin 15  
Naja, CS 1.6, source, oder GO??
Lohnensswert??? AWP, AK, M4, Deagle 



OK 1.6, source oder GO ?


----------



## Ahab (20. Januar 2012)

Ich meine schon CS 1.6. Und mit lohnenswert eben die Standardwaffen - USP, Glock, Desert Eagle, AK, M4, AWP, MP5, FAMAS und Galil.


----------



## Molepropf (20. Januar 2012)

Mhh, ich hab ja selber kA, aber wegen der popularität meinte iwer das die Preisgelder für CSS iwo schon höher sind als die für 1.6....
Mhh, ansich gefällt mir der Gedanke auch, hab nur jetzt wenn ich CS gespielt hab immer CSS gespielt, und ich bin kein Grafikfetischist, aber 1.6 sieht man es echt an.


----------



## Ahab (20. Januar 2012)

Ich bin nicht genau darüber im Bilde, aber denke schon, dass CS 1.6 nach wie vor die höheren Preisgelder mit sich bringt. Aber ist das denn für dich so wichtig? ^^ Weißt du eigentlich, wie lange es wahrscheinlich dauern wird, bis du dir *darüber *Gedanken machen solltest?  Im Übrigen solltest du dir einen Clan suchen. Als Einzelkämpfer wirst du in dem Game nicht weit kommen, denn die meisten Turniere werden 5on5 gespielt.


----------



## CyberLotus (20. Januar 2012)

Da ist mir/ihm^^ bestimmt schon klar, ich wollte damit lediglich auf die popularität hinweisen.
Weil es wohl da am meisten gibt, wo auch die größte Nachfrage da ist, oder ?


----------



## Kotor (20. Januar 2012)

15 ... dachte mir schon ... dann ist TF2 ja genau das Richtige ! 
... ich bin 32


----------



## CyberLotus (20. Januar 2012)

Wie ernst meinste das gerade?


----------



## Gast1324 (20. Januar 2012)

naja mit 15 kannst du ja beinahe eh alle shooter vergessen 
in sehr vielen guten clans wirst du eigtlich erst mit 18 aufgenommen...


----------



## CyberLotus (20. Januar 2012)

Ja gut, aber meist auch wegen den ganzen kiddy geschichten. Klar ist was dran, und das Parade beispiel sind die Amikinder bei CoD.
Und ich spiele effektiv seit ~1 Jahr und da auch mit Freunden sehr Wettkampforientiert, heißt für mein Alter schätze ich mich als relativ gut ein, da viele in meinem Alter mehr Sp und nicht Mp spielen.

Klar, immer kleinster im TS zu sein ist schon $cheiße...


----------



## Gast1324 (20. Januar 2012)

die meistens shooter sind halt ab 18 und deswegen nehmen viele bekannter clans nur ältere spieler.
und bei esl braucht man sehr häufig "thrust" und des bekommt man halt nur wenn man das richtige alter hat
wieso willst du eigtlich ein professioner spieler werden, games sind doch zum entspannen und zum spass da 
ich würd dir sc2 vorschlagen, ich hab auch ca in deinem alter schlacht um mittelerde in der amatuer series gespielt.


----------



## CyberLotus (20. Januar 2012)

Alter ich habe gerade 2h CS 1.6 gespielt (n00bserver) ging eigendlich, aber ich kann mir das nicht ansehen ;( Mit 32Bit, open GL rendern und mit Breitbild (kA was max. Auflösung ist) sieht wes trotzdem schlimm aus 
Ich gebe eig nicht so viel auf grafik, aber das sieht echt nicht mehr feierlich aus 

Achja: Das Crosshair ist voll Riesig, das geht garnicht, habe in CSS fast mit dem kleinsten gespielt...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Januar 2012)

erstmal Du bisn zu jung.

Die Altersfreigabe hatt ihren Sinn. Es ist nicht die gewalt die man ausübt oder die dargestellte gewalt (Splatter). Es geht um Geistige Reife
Dazu ist die USK da um Eltern eine richtung anzugeben ob etwas geiegnet ist ab einen bestimmten Alter.
nur sitzen im USK ausschuss manch Alter CSU und CDU Verklemmte Abgeordnerter um die 60 drin.haben keinerlei ahnung was ein PC ist und sehen dann nur aus dem Kontext gerissene Ausschnitte der Spiele die Dort zur bewertung vorgestellt werden. Das ergebniss ist ZENSUR.

Das einzigste was DU in deinen Alter Spielen dürfstest wären RPG

das mal als off topic

Stell die auflösung auf NATIV um im Spiel..Ich habe CSS selber und es ist ein  reines Cheaterparadies.
Ähnlich wie bei day of defeat. VAC ist echt ein Witz als cheatchutz
Achja bin nen alter Sack 36
MP erfahrung
MW 1 ~2tage ingame Spielzeit
mw2 196Std ingame Spielzeit
black ops noch am anfang
U2k4 unzählige
ut3 etwas weniger als beim vorgänger
CSS nach nur 2 Std als Schlecht befunden. Nervt nur.
Day of defeat Selbe problem wie bei CSS
Team fortress 2 13 Std Das Spielprimzip ist etwas langweilig

ansonsten Spiele ich wesendlich lieber SP Spiele. 
Ich habe erst bei COD MW1 mit dem multiplayer angefangen und es gefällt mir in diesen Spiel extrem gut. aber ich vermisse die vielfallt der Konkurenz wie bei crysis oder Stalker.
nun um wirklich pro zu werden musste Schon in einen clan und da sage ich nur Ab 18


----------



## X81505M (5. Februar 2012)

Finde die FSK ist eher SP orientiert so realistisch is MW 3 echt nicht


----------



## Gatsch (5. Februar 2012)

halflife 2 deathmatch   

weiß aber nicht obs da direkt turniere giebt


----------



## Jimini (5. Februar 2012)

Professionelles Spielen ergibt sich von selbst. Sowas zu planen ist, als würdest du jetzt entscheiden, Fußballprofi werden zu wollen - man fängt aber klein an und arbeitet sich hoch. Du gehst auf LANs, machst dir da einen Namen und landest irgendwann in einem guten Clan. Davon leben ist aber nochmal eine andere Sache, dafür musst du RICHTIG gut sein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## X81505M (5. Februar 2012)

FnaticMSI <.< Das LoL Team zum Thema davon Leben ^^


----------



## Gatsch (5. Februar 2012)

könnt mir mal dabei vorstellen, das es dan eigentlich keinen fun mehr macht
den um wirklich davon lebe nzu können, wird man ja wohl jeden tag vollgas trainieren müssen, oder?


----------

